# وقفة



## استفانوس (2 مايو 2008)

ابتدىء  يومك بالشكر  

اعلم بأنك مبارك بقوة وبأن بركات الرب  تنهمر باستمرار   عليك  

نقص شكرانك في البارحة لا اهمية له 

ان سلوكك الحالي هو الذي يهم 

اترك الماضي وراءك  

لا تهدر الوقت بأن تزيد ثقلا على اخطائك الماضية 

فقط تعلم منها 

 ثم تقدم واستمتع بالحياة 

شاكرا باستمرار من اجل كل شيء

عندما تكون عارفا بالجميل وانك تقدر كل الامور الجيدة في الحياة  

فان المحبة تنسكب بحرية فيك ومن خلالك 

انه عندما تنسى أن تشكر ولاتقدر كل هبات الرب  الكاملة والجيدة

 انك تصبح جافا وهشا

ماذا 
هل تقوم بذلك من الآن


----------



## candy shop (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*

موضوع رائع جدا

كالعاده يا استفانوس

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## adel baket (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*

_شكرا استفانوس على الكلمات المعزية_
_الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------



## استفانوس (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*



candy shop قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا​
> 
> كالعاده يا استفانوس​
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فادية (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*

*تسلم ايديك عزيزي استيفانوس*
* موضوع جميل جدا *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## faris sd4l (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*

أخوي استفانوس موضوع رائع
صراحة انا شخصيا استفدت منه صارلي يومين ما عم بشكر و لا عم بصلي

لكن الكلمات الموجودة شجعتني كتير
ربنا يباركك و يبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## استفانوس (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*



adel baket قال:


> _شكرا استفانوس على الكلمات المعزية_
> 
> 
> _الرب يبارك تعب محبتك_​


اشكرك

ويبارك الرب حياتك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*



> ماذا
> هل تقوم بذلك من الآن


 
اشكرك يارب علي هذه الرساله
حقا يارب انت لا تنسي اولادك البعدين عنك دائما ترسل لهم صوتك وتنادي عليهم
طبعا لازم اقوم وانفذ
 اشكرك استفانوس علي الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## استفانوس (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*



فادية قال:


> *تسلم ايديك عزيزي استيفانوس*
> 
> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> 
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


سلام ونعمة
اشكرك عزيزتي 
واسأل الرب ان يبارك حياتك في المسيح يسوع​


----------



## استفانوس (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*



faris sd4l قال:


> أخوي استفانوس موضوع رائع
> 
> صراحة انا شخصيا استفدت منه صارلي يومين ما عم بشكر و لا عم بصلي​
> لكن الكلمات الموجودة شجعتني كتير
> ...


سلام ونعمة
نشكر الرب لانه لايتركنا في حيرة من امرنا
لانه في وقته يسرع به
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخي الحبيب
ونرحب بيك اخا عزيزا في منتديات الكنيسة​


----------



## Meriamty (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*



اشكرك يارب على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال 


ميرسى استفانوس ربنا يبارك حياتك



​


----------



## geegoo (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*

كلمات قليلة و لكن حركت قلبي الجاحد لنعم ربنا..
اشكرك يا اخي..
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك...


----------



## استفانوس (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> اشكرك يارب علي هذه الرساله
> 
> حقا يارب انت لا تنسي اولادك البعدين عنك دائما ترسل لهم صوتك وتنادي عليهم
> طبعا لازم اقوم وانفذ
> ​


لك المجد
 يارب
لك المجد​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*



> ان سلوكك الحالي هو الذي يهم
> 
> اترك الماضي وراءك
> 
> ...


موضوع جميل جدا يا مشرفتنا


----------



## استفانوس (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: وقفة*



Meriamty قال:


> اشكرك يارب على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال ​
> 
> ميرسى استفانوس ربنا يبارك حياتك​


 الشكر 
 هو الذي يجلب لك ما هو  الافضل والنمو الروحي
اشكرك على مرورك
والرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (19 أغسطس 2008)

*ابدأ يومك بالشكر
 كلمات محبه للرب عظيمه جداا شكرا لكم 

الرب يبارككم ابدأ يومك بالشكر
*


----------



## استفانوس (19 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: وقفة*



geegoo قال:


> كلمات قليلة و لكن حركت قلبي الجاحد لنعم ربنا..
> اشكرك يا اخي..
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك...


ياله من اله رائع ومحب
اصلي ان يغمر الرب حياتك بالسلام والرضى
فيشتم منك رائحة المسيح الزكية​


----------

